# Plow Attachment- Ferguson 2point moldboard for 8N



## Kenai (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi All - first post; hopefully in correct forum; have an early Fergy plow I am trying to attach to Yanmar2000 3 point. The cross shaft on these plows is crank shaped. I can't attach to my 3 point. I have removed cross shaft (26 1/2 inch) and it fits in the 3 point arms but when on the plow it is not happening. Why are these crank shaped? Would be easier if the shaft was straight; assume the crank makes one point dig at lower depth than other?
From behind plow the left side is 3 1/2 inches on this 14" plow from frame to edge of cross shaft. .. any tips?..thxs kenai


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

On the side of the plow that is bent down, should coincide with the leveling box on your yanmar. Can you turn the right side arm down far enough to be able to hook this side of the plow on, and then get the top link on? Then level your arms once it's hooked up.


----------

